# Two Leisure sites, Scarborough, North Yorks, December 2018



## HughieD (Dec 21, 2018)

A bit more from my recent trip to Scarborough. Two ‘explores’ that definitely don’t deserve reports in their own right so lumping them together in one.

*1. Marvels Amusement Park*
Located on top of a hill in Scarborough's North Bay, it was serviced by 2 chair lifts, one from the North and one from the South. It opened in 1987 and one point it had Yorkshire's largest rollercoaster (which has now been relocated to Knowsley Safari Park) and huge dinosaur’s models. There were also dodgems, crazy golf and a range of amusements. Due to the increase in foreign holidays, the park was forced to close its doors in 2002.

An old postcard of the chairlift:


Marvels by HughieDW, on Flickr

Today very little is left. Well, just the chairlift struts going up and down to the park – and the two sets of winding gear at the top. 

The chairlift towers going up from the north:


img9739 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9740 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9741 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the station at the top:


img9743 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9745 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The winding wheel:


img9747 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9748 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9756 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Other than that, on top of the hill very little else remains:


img9751 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Apart from the chairlift station that took you down the south side of the hill:


img9752 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9754 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9755 by HughieDW, on Flickr

*2. Sun Bathing chalets, South Bay Beach*
The chalets were built in the 1920’s. They comprised of a two-tier row of chalets, with a watch tower at one end and a toilet block at the other. The tower housed a staircase up to the first-floor chalets/changing rooms, then to the roof level. It also housed the superintendent’s office that had a hatch overlooking the beach. His job included dealing with chalet bookings, and lost children, hence the name Children’s Corner.

The flat roof is where sunbathers would lie on the roof, soaking up the sun. The sun baths have now been closed for more than 25 years and sit forlorn on the coast sandwiched between other Grade II listed Victorian architecture. A Scarborough Arts Centre was hoping to take over a disused site on the South Bay beach to convert them into a mix of studios, art space and workshops, but nothing has transpired so far.

These chalets were very photogenic from the outside. Just as well as there appeared to be absolutely no way in there. Externals only here then I’m afraid.


img9712 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9713 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9721 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9726bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9727 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9728 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9790bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9805 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9806 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9811 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 21, 2018)

Always interesting to see, shame u couldnt get in that really!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 21, 2018)

Interesting post. Nice to see that some of the buildings and the chair lift machinery still stand.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 21, 2018)

Well that's different!
I honestly didn't know about the chair lifts thing. Surprised parts actually remain. 
I reckon the town will end up going how Whitley Bay has - close down and demolish and then rebuild it as mostly old folks homes (the same old folks homes where residents complained that ships moored off the Tyne were spoiling the views they'd paid for in their flats..)

Nice bit of different this. Thanks for looking


----------

